# What is this?



## Hayes (Sep 3, 2005)

Does anybody know what this might be? my guess was a perfume bottle but im not sure. it's 7in long and 4 sided with a very sharp dagger looking point that you look down into when you look in the bottle, it also has gold x's on front and back and the sides look like they had gold leaves. no seams, rough bottom with more gold.  its  very pretty but what a waste of space for whatever was in it, all the space around the dagger could not have held anything. Thanks for looking!  ~L


----------



## diggerjeff (Sep 3, 2005)

with the long applicator i would be inclined to call it a scent bottle. nice find!!


----------



## Hayes (Sep 3, 2005)

Thanks, I wish i could something about it/or a picture that looked like it. I dont really know what the top would of looked like besides having a long sharp applicator, it would of had to sit on its side to rest without spilling. Hmmm.   maybe somebody will know something.  thanks  ~L


----------



## diggerjeff (Sep 3, 2005)

http://www.acsilver.biz/assets/images/db_images/hob_sc1.jpg
  here is a pic i found on the net.  not like yours but about the same age .


----------



## Hayes (Sep 7, 2005)

*RE: What is this? update*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ANTIQUE-VICTORI...348516800QQcategoryZ63542QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 

     I was skimming ebay and found this...... you always find what your not looking for.


----------



## Hayes (Sep 12, 2005)

The winning bid on that vial went for $75. Thats pretty cool.


----------

